# Ce ne è



## Fedozzo

Quesito che immagino, per gli esperti della materia, essere facilissimo.
Nella frase " Ce ne è " che vuol dire " esiste di ciò" il soggetto chi è?

A primo impatto direi esiste (cosa?) di ciò, quindi il ne sembrerebbe un complemento oggetto/specificazione.. ma sono sicurodi sbagliare.

Toglietemi questa curiosità.


----------



## annapo

Non lo so se riesco a darti una spiegazione soddisfacente. Proviamo 

*ce ne è* equivale a *c'è di quello* (che è già stato nominato precedentemente).

Infatti sarebbe *c'è di quello*, 
ma subisce una leggera trasformazione: c'è = *ci è*, ma* ci* in presenza di ne, (e lo, la ecc,) diventa *ce* e *di quello* viene "riassunto" da *ne*,
pertanto trovi *ce ne è...*


----------



## Fedozzo

annapo said:


> Non lo so se riesco a darti una spiegazione soddisfacente. Proviamo
> 
> *ce ne è* equivale a *c'è di quello* (che è già stato nominato precedentemente).
> 
> Infatti sarebbe *c'è di quello*,
> ma subisce una leggera trasformazione: c'è = *ci è*, ma* ci* in presenza di ne, (e lo, la ecc,) diventa *ce* e *di quello* viene "riassunto" da *ne*,
> pertanto trovi *ce ne è...*



Si si è chiaro, l'ho scritto, ce ne è = c'è di ciò.
Ma il soggetto nell'analisi logica di questa frase chi è?


----------



## Fedozzo

uppete , nessuno lo sa?


----------



## ALEX1981X

Io direi se non ricordo male:  _*ce n'è *_ come versione corretta 

Es : "So che _*ce n'è *bisogno*"
*_


----------



## Fedozzo

ALEX1981X said:


> Io direi se non ricordo male:  _*ce n'è *_ come versione corretta
> 
> Es : "So che _*ce n'è *bisogno*"
> *_



Si, è tutto ok, io vorrei pero sapere, nella frase isolata:

Ce ne è/ce nè chi è il soggetto?

Non credo che ne=di ciò possa svolgere la funzione di soggetto, anche se è lui che appunto esiste.


----------



## ALEX1981X

Penso per logica che la cosa in questione rappresenti il soggetto


----------



## Fedozzo

Il fatto è che : di ciò non dovrebbe poter essere soggetto, in quanto intrinsecamente " di ciò " è un complemento di specificazione/partitivo, credo.

Sono un ingegnere che si è incuriosito al forum, non un linguista, quindi posso sparare panzane, non meravigliatevene.


----------



## marco.cur

"Ce n'è" è una forma impersonale, perciò non ha soggetto, come anche "di queste cose se ne vedono molte".


----------



## evrix

Sono d'accordo con marco.


----------



## ALEX1981X

Il soggetto è generico e indefinito....o non esiste proprio secondo voi ?


----------



## marco.cur

Secondo me non esiste proprio, non c'è un soggetto che compie l'azione.
È Indefinito, sempre secondo me,  in frasi del tipo " si sa che ..." ,  "si dice" e in tutte le frasi in cui la forma impersonale si potrebbe sostituire con "tutti sanno", "la gente sa" etc. etc.


----------



## ALEX1981X

Si Marco sono d'accordo certo...ma le forme con il  _pron. pers.  atono* Ce, *come in questo caso, possono essere considerate tecnicamente forme *"impersonali"  *??...._mi è venuto un dubbio_ 


_ Io ricordo solo che la forma impersonale si usa per indicare un azione compiuta da un soggetto non determinato, non espresso...e in questo modo e con queste particelle:

*si *+ verbo alla terza persona singolare

_*uno* _+ verbo alla terza persona singolare




_Sto forse sbagliando ragazzi ?_


----------



## marco.cur

Eppure ero così sicuro!  Mi hai fatto verire il dubbio.

A ripensarci:
Ci sono dei libri sul tavolo, libri soggetto (dei libri sono sul tavolo).
Ce ne sono molti, molti libri sono sul tavolo, libri soggetto.

Ce n'è bisogno (di questo), molti hanno bisogno di questo (in questo caso impersonale).

Il dubbio persise. E a dire che prima di questa discussione ero così tranquillo!

Marco


----------



## ALEX1981X

marco.cur said:


> Eppure ero così sicuro!  Mi hai fatto verire il dubbio.
> 
> A ripensarci:
> Ci sono dei libri sul tavolo, libri soggetto (dei libri sono sul tavolo).
> Ce ne sono molti, molti libri sono sul tavolo, libri soggetto.
> 
> Ce n'è bisogno (di questo), molti hanno bisogno di questo (in questo caso impersonale).
> 
> Il dubbio persise. E a dire che prima di questa discussione ero così tranquillo!
> 
> Marco




Certo Marco il dubbio è una componente importante della conoscenza e dell'uomo !...avere dubbi è sinonimo di umiltà e intelligenza secondo me

Diceva qualcuno  : _Il dubbio non è piacevole, ma la certezza è ridicola. Solo gli imbecilli  son sicuri di ciò che dicono.  (Voltaire)
_

Ragazzi però questo dubbio toglietecelo a prescindere però 


Grazie a tutti


----------



## Dr. X

Tanto per dire...

Io affronterei la faccenda in modo diverso.
Se è il soggetto che rende la frase di senso compiuto, come fai a trovarlo in una frase che non lo è?

Se incontri uno per strada che ti dice "Ce ne è"... te che gli rispondi? Grazie?
Come dice *annapo* equivale a quello, ma quello... de che?

_*Ne*_, non è complemento d'argomento?
Se non conosci l'argomento come fai a definire un soggetto?  

Secondo me il soggetto, sott'inteso, sta nella frase precedente.
Poi se sbaglio pazienza...


----------



## marco.cur

Secondo me il fulcro della questione non è "ne", ma "ci è".
In questo mondo c'è bisogno di pace, non credi?
Certo, ce n'è bisogno.

Ora, se la prima frase è impersonale dovrebbe esserlo anche la seconda.
La prima frase è impersonale? Se si, il soggetto è indefinito (noi, tutti, il mondo).


----------



## ALEX1981X

Dr. X said:


> Tanto per dire...
> 
> Io affronterei la faccenda in modo diverso.
> Se è il soggetto che rende la frase di senso compiuto, come fai a trovarlo in una frase che non lo è?
> 
> Se incontri uno per strada che ti dice "Ce ne è"... te che gli rispondi? Grazie?
> Come dice *annapo* equivale a quello, ma quello... de che?
> 
> _*Ne*_, non è complemento d'argomento?
> Se non conosci l'argomento come fai a definire un soggetto?
> 
> Secondo me il soggetto, sott'inteso, sta nella frase precedente.
> Poi se sbaglio pazienza...



Dr riguarda il mio post...faccio una richiesta specifica !...la forma _impersonale_ a quanto so, ha un "soggetto" ma che è indefinito,generico e non esplicito...in più ricordo che la particella  *ce* non introduce una forma impersonale in base alle regolette che ho postato sopra ..ma ovviamente avrei bisogno di vedere qualche altra regola grammaticale  per convincermi del tutto

Tu cosa dici in merito?


----------



## ursu-lab

In questo caso il verbo procomplementare esserci va inteso come un tutt'uno, non come "particella ci" + essere. In origine questo "ci" ha valore locativo, significa "qui/lì". 
Il verbo è di tipo *presentativo *e il soggetto è *posposto*: 

c'è un cane -> (un cane è il soggetto) -> un cane è (presente) "qui" -> ce n'è uno (di cani). -> "uno" diventa il soggetto
ci sono due cani -> ce ne sono due (di cani)

Il "ci" diventa "ce" semplicemente perché è seguito da un altro clitico, il "ne".

Nel caso di valore esistentivo di "esserci" vale lo stesso discorso:

c'è bisogno di pace -> ce n'è bisogno -> il bisogno di pace esiste ->  soggetto = bisogno


----------



## ALEX1981X

ursu-lab said:


> In questo caso il verbo procomplementare esserci va inteso come un tutt'uno, non come "particella ci" + essere. In origine questo "ci" ha valore locativo, significa "qui/lì".
> Il verbo è di tipo *presentativo *e il soggetto è *posposto*:
> 
> c'è un cane -> (un cane è il soggetto) -> un cane è (presente) "qui" -> ce n'è uno (di cani). -> "uno" diventa il soggetto
> ci sono due cani -> ce ne sono due (di cani)
> 
> Il "ci" diventa "ce" semplicemente perché è seguito da un altro clitico, il "ne".
> 
> Nel caso di valore esistentivo di "esserci" vale lo stesso discorso:
> 
> c'è bisogno di pace -> ce n'è bisogno -> il bisogno di pace esiste ->  soggetto = bisogno



URSU quindi pensi che io abbia ragione nel dire che* non* è una forma "impersonale" e il soggetto, nell'esempio in questione quindi esiste ?? 

Ossia è forse una forma "presentativa" dove è presente il soggetto ??


----------



## Fedozzo

Non si è ancora chiarito chi è il soggetto nella frase pura " Ce n'è".

In ce ne è bisogno era facile.. io voglio sapere se esiste il soggetto in  " ce ne è ".


----------



## marco.cur

La frase pura ce n'è, che non abbia un riferimento in una frase precedente mi pare incompleta.
C'è del pane? Si, ce n'è. Il soggetto è il pane.


----------



## ursu-lab

Nel frase "ce n'è" il soggetto viene nascosto dal clitico "ne".
Mi spiego con degli esempi:

c'è del pane? 

"Del pane" è il soggetto del verbo "esserci". 
"Del" è un articolo partitivo, non una preposizione.

C'è il formaggio? C'è del (un po' di) formaggio?
Ci sono i biglietti? Ci sono dei (alcuni) biglietti?

Nei verbi presentativi il soggetto posposto occupa la posizione "classica" del complemento, ma resta pur sempre un soggetto.

È arrivato il treno? -> Il treno = soggetto.

C'è Giovanni -> Giovanni = soggetto. -> Giovanni è qui (ci locativo=qui).

Il "ne" della frase in questione riprende un soggetto retto da un partitivo:

c'è del pane? Sì, ce n'è.

"Il pane" c'è ma non si "vede" perché il clitico "ne" lo riprende e lo "nasconde", così come accade con altri verbi simili.

Con quest'esempio è più chiaro che non si tratta di un verbo impersonale:

Sono arrivati dei pacchi?
Sì, ne sono arrivati (sottinteso, "dei pacchi").

C'è del pane?
Sì, ce n'è (sottinteso -> "del pane")


----------



## Blechi

Non credete che si tratti di un pronome relativo al complemento oggetto?
(Risponde alla domanda _chi? che cosa?)_


----------



## ursu-lab

Il verbo essere (come arrivare) è intransitivo e pertanto non ha oggetto diretto. 
Quando dici "è arrivato Giovanni" il "chi" è il soggetto (posposto), non il CD.
Allo stesso modo: 
Chi era al telefono? Era Marco. -> Marco soggetto.
Chi c'era alla festa? C'era Marco -> Marco soggetto (esserci=era presente)


----------



## Fedozzo

ursu-lab said:


> Nel frase "ce n'è" il soggetto viene nascosto dal clitico "ne".
> Mi spiego con degli esempi:
> 
> c'è del pane?
> 
> "Del pane" è il soggetto del verbo "esserci".
> "Del" è un articolo partitivo, non una preposizione.
> 
> C'è il formaggio? C'è del (un po' di) formaggio?
> Ci sono i biglietti? Ci sono dei (alcuni) biglietti?
> 
> Nei verbi presentativi il soggetto posposto occupa la posizione "classica" del complemento, ma resta pur sempre un soggetto.
> 
> È arrivato il treno? -> Il treno = soggetto.
> 
> C'è Giovanni -> Giovanni = soggetto. -> Giovanni è qui (ci locativo=qui).
> 
> Il "ne" della frase in questione riprende un soggetto retto da un partitivo:
> 
> c'è del pane? Sì, ce n'è.
> 
> "Il pane" c'è ma non si "vede" perché il clitico "ne" lo riprende e lo "nasconde", così come accade con altri verbi simili.
> 
> Con quest'esempio è più chiaro che non si tratta di un verbo impersonale:
> 
> Sono arrivati dei pacchi?
> Sì, ne sono arrivati (sottinteso, "dei pacchi").
> 
> C'è del pane?
> Sì, ce n'è (sottinteso -> "del pane")



Perfetto, come immaginavo!
Siete sempre così esaurienti =)


----------



## ALEX1981X

Quindi la struttura "ce n'è"*  non* è una forma _impersonale_ e ha pure un soggetto "chiaro"  alla fine della fiera ????  ...Siamo giunti ad una conclusione ??


----------

